# Wahoo compatible mount for Brompton



## Sir Basil Brompton (1 Mar 2019)

Hi All

Can anyone recommend a Wahoo bike computer, compatible mount for the Brompton on an M style handle bar.

Thanks in advance

Basil


----------



## mitchibob (1 Mar 2019)

The standard one can work... although you might need to bodge a bit.


----------



## pawl (1 Mar 2019)

mitchibob said:


> The standard one can work... although you might need to bodge a bit.


Will the out front one fit.Attaches to handle bars.


----------



## night rider (1 Mar 2019)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tuff-Luv-O...?srs=1655678031&ie=UTF8&qid=1551460659&sr=8-1 these are solid. Much better than the stock supply. And a choice of 4 colours. Does kinda messes up the fold since its out front though, but I can live with that.


----------



## Brocky49 (3 Mar 2019)

You could try BikeGang. Reasonably priced and relatively speeder service from the Far East. I have the Garmin mount on the handlebar bolt and it doesn't affect the fold.
View attachment 455653
View attachment 455654
View attachment 455653
View attachment 455654


----------



## Brocky49 (3 Mar 2019)

Sorry about the duplicate posts.


----------



## Kell (4 Mar 2019)

If you mount stuff to the left of your centre stem, it's less likely to get in the way.

Especially if you can also add one of the extender nipples for the catch. (I can't remember the official name for this or where I got mine from, but I thought it was bikegang.)


----------



## mitchibob (4 Mar 2019)

pawl said:


> Will the out front one fit.Attaches to handle bars.



With some extra spare inner tube wrapped around, yes, but you need to keep moving it when you fold, or end up with bent spokes. This was fine for a bit, but then found it kept working it's way off the new rubber, so went for this bodge instead that works way better.


----------



## Kell (4 Mar 2019)

Kell said:


> Especially if you can also add one of the *extender nipples for the catch*. (I can't remember the official name for this or where I got mine from, but I thought it was bikegang.)



ETA - I did get mine from Bikegang






https://www.bikegang.co.uk/bikeganghut/MiniMODs-BM-Folding-space-expansion-Mushroom-stem-p50828005


----------



## stoatsngroats (4 Mar 2019)

View media item 10795If you enlarge the right handlebar, you can see where I put my Elemnt, and I’m pretty sure you be folded with the Wahoo in place, without issue. It works for me!


----------



## Sir Basil Brompton (7 Mar 2019)

Thanks for the responses....


----------



## mitchibob (11 Apr 2019)

Brocky49 said:


> View attachment 455655
> View attachment 455656
> 
> Sorry about the duplicate posts.



That looks great! Shame it's for a Garmin.


----------



## Brocky49 (11 Apr 2019)

mitchibob said:


> That looks great! Shame it's for a Garmin.


Yes it's a Garmin, but the company (Bikegang) does a range of mounts and brackets that accommodate other bits of kit. The point of the post was to show that this particular arrangement does not affect the fold which I believed was the original concern. I was just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Apr 2019)

mitchibob said:


> That looks great! Shame it's for a Garmin.



Hi Mitchibob,
I have the same mount as brocky49 and use it to mount a Garmin edge touring which I inherited from my wife.
The Garmin is on its last legs and I'll be getting a Tickr Bolt ( holding off as there are rumours of an updated one in the works )
It is easy to modify the Garmin mount as there are 4 screw holes so it is possible to rotate the mount 90 degrees and with the use of a Stanley knife trim away a bit of the plastic so that it fits.
Having checked that, I see that there is an option of a Wahoo mount. link here:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bike-Com...hash=item3d7287ebc1:m:mgJ3F8_9ZnIFXc5cEb0_qfg


HTH


----------



## mitchibob (14 Apr 2019)

Tenkaykev said:


> Hi Mitchibob,
> Having checked that, I see that there is an option of a Wahoo mount. link here:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bike-Com...hash=item3d7287ebc1:m:mgJ3F8_9ZnIFXc5cEb0_qfg



Awesome. Thanks for that. While my bodge has worked well up until now, at some point, I may have to adjust my handlebars, and this is way better.


----------



## ExBrit (8 Jul 2021)

I know this is an old thread, but I wanted to add that I 3D printed my own (it doesn't have to be yellow :-)


----------



## Kell (9 Jul 2021)

That's great ^

I don't have M bars, and at the time didn't have a Wahoo Elemnt, but I used the spare mount that came with the unit, and some old inner tube. 

As it's not the 'out front' type, I didn't have to worry about the fold.


----------



## sdawila (18 Jul 2021)

i'm using Trigo garmin mount on M handle bar and no issue what so ever.

this is different brand but can do the job just fine I guess. it's on ebay


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jul 2021)

sdawila said:


> i'm using Trigo garmin mount on M handle bar and no issue what so ever.
> 
> this is different brand but can do the job just fine I guess. it's on ebay


We have those on a couple of our Brommies, very good, and modular so you can have Phone / Garmin / Cateye mounts.


----------



## berlinonaut (22 Jul 2021)

ExBrit said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I wanted to add that I 3D printed my own (it doesn't have to be yellow :-)
> View attachment 597937


No personal experience with 3d-printing so far but interested: Is the file available somewhere for people to make their own prints (or even to modify the mount to something different from Garmin)?


----------

